#  Alternativmedizin >   Parkinson - was kann man selber machen >

## katzograph

Bei Parkinson verlieren Hirnzellen, die für die Bewegungen und der Feinmotorik des Bewegungsapparates zuständig sind ihre Funktion. Die Folgen sind Muskelverhärtungen, schlechtes Balancehalten und die gestörte Koordination selbst einfachster Bewegungsabläufe. 
  Das Zittern ist ein typisches Zeichen für diese Krankheit. Es kann aber auch in einigen Fällen ganz fehlen. Die moderne Medizin kann da mit speziellen Medikamenten gegenhalten und die Krankheit stark verlangsamen, im besten Falle sogar fast anhalten.
  Aber was kann man selbst tun, um die Krankheitssymptome abzuschwächen?
  Das, was auch bei vielen anderen Krankheiten und/oder zu deren Vorbeugung empfohlen wird: 
    B e w e g u n g !
  Bei Untersuchungen in den USA hat sich herausgestellt, dass regelmäßige Bewegung ebenso wichtig ist, wie die die Medikamente. Besonders gute Wirkung haben  *Tai-Chi* 
  Nach einer Studie, die vor kurzem in _The new England Journal of Medicine_veröffentlicht wurde, kann das „Chinesische Schattenboxen“ die Beweglichkeit und Balance stark verbessern. Gleichzeitig wurde die Sturzgefahr stark gesenkt.  *Sportliche Betätigung* 
  In einer kleinen deutschen Studie, die im _Cochrane Database of Systematic Reviews_ erschien, konnte nachgewiesen werden, dass durch regelmäßiges Gehen z.B. auf einem Laufband, sowohl die Gehgeschwindigkeit als auch die Schrittlänge verbessert werden kann. Auch die Trittsicherheit hat sich signifikant verbessert. Auch normales Spaziergehen und regelmäßiges Schwimmen zeigen die ähnlich gute Verbesserungen. 
  In einer Studie der Universität von Illinois/USA wurde festgestellt, dass auch leichtes Krafttraining, wie es z.B. in Fitness-Centern angeboten wird, die Symptome der Krankheit deutlich reduziert.  *Tanzen* 
  Die Gehirnareale, in denen Musik verarbeitet wird, liegen unmittelbar neben denen, die für die Bewegung zuständig sind. Deshalb verspüren auch die meisten Menschen das Bedürfnis sich nach Musik zu bewegen, wenn sie welche hören. (Fingerschnippen, Fußwippen und auch Headbanging). In einer Studie, veröffentlicht im _Parkinsonism & Related Disorders_, wurde festgestellt, dass Bewegung zu Musik, im allgemeinen „Tanzen“ genannt, die Schüttelperioden seltener und weniger heftig auftreten ließ. Auch die allgemeine Beweglichkeit verbesserte sich. 
  Nun muss nun natürlich kein Parkinsonpatient in einen Tanzclub eintreten und für die Europameisterschaft in den Standardtänzen trainieren. Eine Viertelstunde pro Tag leichtes Tanzen genügt. Welche Musik und welcher Tanzstiel angewendet werden bleibt den persönlichen Vorlieben vorbehalten. 
  Bei allen Bewegungsanwendungen gilt, nicht übertreiben, sich nach den eigenen Möglichkeiten richten aber wirklich regelmäßig, d.h. mindestens drei Tage die Woche, üben.
  Es sollten die Übungen und auch deren Intensität mit dem behandelndem Arzt abgesprochen werden. Überanstrengungen machen nicht nur die Wirkung der Übungen zunichte, sondern schwächen den Körper auch zusätzlich, so dass eine Verschlechterung des Zustandes eintreten kann.
  Wer sich über die Übungen informieren möchte, kann dies unter www.parkinson.de tun und dort auf „Begleittherapie“ klicken. 
  Gute Besserung wünscht 
  katzograph

----------


## JUSCHKA

Ich kann auch beim Thema Parkinson, neben den oben erwähnten Ratschlägen, sehr empfehlen, sich einmal mit der orthomolekularen Medizin auseinanderzusetzen. Auch da gibt es Möglichkeiten zur Linderung/Hilfe.

----------


## Pianoman

> Ich kann auch beim Thema Parkinson, neben den oben erwähnten Ratschlägen, sehr empfehlen, sich einmal mit der orthomolekularen Medizin auseinanderzusetzen.

 Ist doch komisch, dass solcherlei bei den Verfassern der *AWMF-Leitlinie Parkinson* ganz und gar nicht bekannt ist. 
Aber wahrscheinlich gönnen da "Schulmediziner" mal wieder anderen nicht den schönen Umsatz mit überdosierten Vitaminen.

----------


## JUSCHKA

Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern man jemanden ernst nehmen kann, der in seinem Profil als Interessen angibt: Alternativheiler verärgern ... und ich weiß auch nicht, ob sowas für ein Forum förderlich ist! 
Sämtliche Alternativmedizin als Esoterik, Quacksalberei usw. zu betiteln, zeugt von keinem großen, eigenem Wissen und keinen eigenen Erfahrungswerten auf diesem Gebiet.
Ganz nebenbei ... wir befinden uns hier in der Rubrik "Alternativmedizin", welches zu berücksichtigen ist und wobei der Gründer dieses Forums, diverse "Richtungen" schon ausgeschlossen hat, welches ich ebenfalls sehr befürworte. 
Die orthomolekulare Medizin, gehört NICHT in diese oben erwähnten Richtungen! 
Aussagen wie: "Aber wahrscheinlich gönnen da "Schulmediziner" mal wieder anderen nicht den schönen Umsatz mit überdosierten Vitaminen." ... gehören NICHT zu einer sachlichen Diskussion und unterstreichen die Voreingenommenheit des Verfassers und dienen nur der Befriedigung seiner persönlichen Interessen, nämlich Alternativheiler zu verärgern, welche aber wiederum nicht mit den Interessen eines derartigen Forums konform gehen sollten. Dies ist mir in diesem Forum aber schon sehr häufig negativ aufgefallen. 
Ich wundere mich, dass sowas geduldet wird, wo hier doch soviel Wert auf Sachlichkeit und Wissenschaftlichkeit gelegt wird und ich finde es schade für dieses Forum ... geht die Menschlichkeit nämlich dadurch gänzlich verloren, ebenso das Bewußtsein, dass auch der Mensch zur Natur gehört.
Mich wundert es aber jetzt nicht mehr, dass viele sich hier anmelden, eine Frage stellen und nie wieder gesehen/gelesen werden, während sich andere in diesen Threads dann noch seitenweise fleißig gegenseitig "zerreißen". 
Aber zurück zum Thema ... vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit, sich einmal mit der orthomolekularen Medizin näher zu befassen, bevor man sich dazu ablehnend äußert. Gerade in den letzten Jahren, hat sich doch einiges getan auf diesem Gebiet, was vielleicht ein langsames Umdenken bewirken sollte ... auch bei Ihnen, Pianoman.

----------


## Pianoman

> Sämtliche Alternativmedizin als Esoterik, Quacksalberei usw. zu betiteln, zeugt von keinem großen, eigenem Wissen und keinen eigenen Erfahrungswerten auf diesem Gebiet.

 Nun, es gibt keine Alternativmedizin - nur wirksame Medizin und unwirksame Quacksalbermethoden. 
Wirksame Medizin ist in der Lage, ihre Wirksamkeit nachzuweisen, der Rest bleibt den Wirksamkeitsnachweis schuldig.   
Angeblich wirkende Quacksalberverfahren basieren weitestgehend auf folgenden Phänomenen: 
- Auf psychosozialen Prozessen, die bei Patienten zeitlich begrenzte Befindlichkeitsverbesserungen auslösen, jedoch zu keiner Verbesserung der tatsächlichen Erkrankungparameter führen. 
- Auf Selbstheilungsmechanismen, die automatisiert im Organismus ablaufen, und sich jeder bewussten Steuerung entziehen, z.B. Wundheilung.  
- Auf episoden- bzw. schubhaften Krankheitsverläufen, bei denen das Abklingen des Schubs als Ergebnis der Intervention gewertet wird.        
Die mieseste Strategie ist aber:  
- Die Heilungen im Grunde nicht vorhandener Erkrankungen, die dem Patienten mittels "eindrucksvoller" aber medizinisch untauglicher Methoden angedichtet werden, z.B. Allergiediagnosen mit IgG-Immuntests.  
Orthomolekularer "Medizin" ist es, seit Linus Pauling in den 1950er Jahren der Welt die Geschichte vom angeblichen Therapeutikum Ascorbinsäure erzählt, trotz vieler Untersuchungen nicht gelungen, einen tragfähigen Nachweis einer Heilwirkung zu erbringen. Mehr zur orthomolekularen Medizin:* klick*    

> Ich wundere mich, dass sowas geduldet wird, wo hier doch soviel Wert auf Sachlichkeit und Wissenschaftlichkeit gelegt wird und ich finde es schade für dieses Forum ... geht die Menschlichkeit nämlich dadurch gänzlich verloren, ebenso das Bewußtsein, dass auch der Mensch zur Natur gehört.

 Sachlich - und menschlich - ist die AWMF-Leitlinie Parkinson, weil sie das aufzeigt, was Patienten hilft;  und das sind eben nicht die Hinweise auf überdosierte Lebensmittel.      

> Aber zurück zum Thema ... vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit, sich einmal mit der orthomolekularen Medizin näher zu befassen, bevor man sich dazu ablehnend äußert. Gerade in den letzten Jahren, hat sich doch einiges getan auf diesem Gebiet, was vielleicht ein langsames Umdenken bewirken sollte ... auch bei Ihnen, Pianoman.

 Sie ahnen gar nicht, wie tief ich in der Materie stecke. 
Ach, Juschka, nur um es Lesern nicht vorzuenthalten und damit die Möglichkeit zu geben, Ihre Beiträge entsprechend zu werten: Absolvieren Sie nicht gerade eine "Ausbildung" in orthomolekularer Medizin? Da darf man doch mal kurz "Cui bono?" in den Raum hüsteln, oder?  
Kurzer Nachtrag: Das unabhängige *arznei-Telegramm* (a-t) zur orthomolekularen Medizin *klick*  *klick*

----------


## JUSCHKA

Pianoman ... Sie dürfen natürlich in den Raum hüsteln, was Sie wollen ... ist ja, zum Glück, nicht ansteckend hier  :Zwinker: 
Aber dieses Nutzenprinzip, wollen Sie doch nicht wirklich schon wieder anbringen ... oder? 
Ich  habe weder etwas verkauft, noch beabsichtige ich dies zu tun und einen anderweitigen persönlichen Nutzen, werde ich aus diesem Forum, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach, auch nicht ziehen. 
Meine  Empfehlung jedoch, sich in diesem Zusammenhang selbstständig zu informieren,  ist doch legitim ... oder etwa nicht? 
Aufgeklärte Patienten, sind aber wohl  selten gewünscht, was ich sehr bedauerlich finde. 
Aber nun ein paar  Fragen zu Ihrer Person ...  
1. Woher weiß ich denn, dass Sie nicht irgendwelche Absichten verfolgen, wenn sie sich derart inbrünstig für die mehrheitlich  anerkannte Medizin einsetzen? 
2. Welche Qualifikation haben Sie, um behaupten zu können, dass Sie tief in der Materie  stecken? Ich hätte auch gerne einen Anhaltspunkt, um Ihre Beiträge ebenfalls entsprechend _"werten"_ zu können. (Dies erwähnte ich in einem anderen Thread übrigens schon einmal, dass eine Wertung von Beiträgen in einem anonymen Forum, niemals möglich sein wird! Aus diesem Grund, finde ich die Titulierungen "medizinisches Personal" zB. unangebracht, weil dies nichts zu bedeuten hat hier ... diese persönliche Meinung, werden sie ja sicherlich auch gelesen haben, wenn sie schon meine Beiträge so intensiv verfolgt haben!)
3. Welche eigenen (anscheinend ja negativen) Erfahrungen können Sie wiedergeben, zum Thema orthomolekulare Medizin bzw. alternative  Medizin?   
Sie werfen den "Alternativen" gerne vor, dass sie immer nach dem gleichen Prinzip argumentieren ... warum  tun Sie es ihnen gleich, wo Sie doch viel tiefer in der Materie  stecken und demzufolge soviel Wissen haben müßten, dass sie es gar nicht nötig hätten, sich auf diese niedere Ebene herabzulassen?  
Und wie wäre es, anstelle von Wiki, mit wissenschaftlichen Studien? 
Warum  wurde eigentlich die täglich empfohlene Dosis von Vitamin D erst vor  kurzer Zeit raufgesetzt? Gibt es etwa keine Studien zu Vitamin D bei zB. MS, in denen positive Wirkungen durch die Gabe von unglaublich stark "überdosierten Lebensmitteln" (Vitamin D), zu verzeichnen waren?
Gibt es keine Studien die besagen, dass Antikörper bei der Hashimoto Thyreoiditis, mit Selen gesenkt werden können? 
Und wie waren gleich nochmal die neuen Forschungergebnissen zum Thema Krankenhauskeime und Vitamin B3?
Derartige Studien existieren tatsächlich! Man muß sie nur auch lesen und dann auch die Ergebnisse für sich zulassen! 
Aber ich vergaß jetzt total, dass diese "überdosierten Lebensmittel" dann ja, bei nachgewiesener positiver Wirkung, entweder zur "anerkannten, wirksamen Medizin" übersiedeln und solange der Nachweis fehlt, ist der positive Effekt eben nur Placebo und gehört der Kategorie Voodoo, Hexenzauber, Schamanismus, Scharlatanerie und Quacksalberei an ... ich hoffe, ich habe jetzt nicht schon wieder was vergessen!    

> Orthomolekularer "Medizin" ist es, seit Linus Pauling in den 1950er Jahren der Welt die Geschichte vom angeblichen Therapeutikum Ascorbinsäure erzählt, trotz vieler Untersuchungen nicht gelungen, einen tragfähigen Nachweis einer Heilwirkung zu erbringen.

 ... Sie meinen jetzt aber nicht diese "Untersuchungen", wo den Leuten sage und schreibe ganze 200mg Vitamin C gegeben wurde und am Ende rauskam "Bringt nix!"? 
Zum eigentlichen Thema Parkinson: ---> Ubichinol
... Wikipedia ist ja hier anscheinend ausreichend, aber auch ganz wissenschaftlich nachzulesen bei Pubmed ...  
Da Sie ja an nix glauben, kann ich Sie beruhigen ... bzw. eigentlich ja eher beunruhigen ... in der orthomolekularen Medizin muß man, zum Glück, nicht mehr nur glauben. Man darf mittlerweile auch schon WISSEN ... wenn man will und kann!

----------


## JUSCHKA

Ebenso Nachtrag: 
Wow ... das *arznei-Telegramm* ist ja tatsächlich erst von 7/2003 und praktisch taufrisch!
Und nun?  ---> http://www.dr-kuklinski.info/publika...aehrstoffe.pdf

----------


## Pianoman

Ein Nachtrag zum Nachtrag:  
Zu *Bodo Kuklinski* klick - und weil es fast schon zwangsläufig ist - die Einbindung in´s *Netzwerk* klick der besonders *Erleuchteten* klick  
Ähemm, leise räusper: Cui bono? Ahh ja: klick* *  

> Wow ... das arznei-Telegramm ist ja tatsächlich erst von 7/2003 und praktisch taufrisch!

 Gemessen daran, dass seit über einem halben Jahrhundert keine Nachweise für die Theorien des Gründervaters vorgelegt werden können, wirklich taufrisch. Da haben Sie recht. 
Aber ich kenne noch Taufrischeres:  
Wikipedia vom aktuellen Datum: klick 
Stellungnahme des DKFZ zu Nahrungsergänzungsmittel aus 2010: klick 
Stellungnahme des Bundesinstituts für Risikobewertung (BfR): klick 
Deutsches Ärzteblatt: klick 
Pupmed / Cochrane Collaboration, Metastudie 2008, Gluud (et al.): klick

----------


## Pianoman

Zum eigentlichen Thema:    

> Zum eigentlichen Thema Parkinson: ---> Ubichinol
> ... Wikipedia ist ja hier anscheinend ausreichend, aber auch ganz wissenschaftlich nachzulesen bei Pubmed ...

 Then (2002)  klick   and now (2011) klick

----------


## Pianoman

Nicht zum eigentlichen Thema:    

> Und wie waren gleich nochmal die neuen Forschungergebnissen zum Thema Krankenhauskeime und Vitamin B3?

 Ja, wie sind diese denn nochmal?   
Also da wären, d.h. da wäre eine einzige Studie mit in-vitro-Versuchen am Blut von Menschen und Mäusen, und ziemlich viel Konjunktiv.    
Presse: 
Die Forscher hoffen, der neue Angriffsweg gegen multiresistente Keime könnte in Zukunft in Krankenhäusern und anderen Risikoumgebungen vorbeugend und therapeutisch genutzt werden.    
„Aber zuvor sind klinische Studien nötig, um die Wirksamkeit am lebenden Menschen zu belegen und mögliche Risiken und Nebenwirkungen aufzudecken“, betonen die Wissenschaftler.

----------


## Pianoman

Ganz privat:   

> Aber nun ein paar  Fragen zu Ihrer Person ...

 Meine Person geht Sie nichts an. Vertrauen Sie einfach darauf, dass ich Alternativheilern meist eine Naselänge voraus bin.   

> 1. Woher weiß ich denn, dass Sie nicht irgendwelche Absichten verfolgen, wenn sie sich derart inbrünstig für die mehrheitlich  anerkannte Medizin einsetzen?

 Wer sagt denn, dass ich keine Absichten verfolge?  
Eine der wichtigsten ist, Abzocke von Patienten zu verhindern - oder wenigstens etwas schwerer zu machen.

----------


## JUSCHKA

> Meine Person geht Sie nichts an. Vertrauen Sie einfach darauf, dass ich Alternativheilern meist eine Naselänge voraus bin.

 *Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall!* 
Ausgerechnet  Sie schreiben, dass ich "einfach" vetrauen soll, wo sie sonst  sämtlichen Mitmenschen dazu raten, "einfach", schon mal pauschal und zum  Selbstschutz, NICHT zu vertrauen ... außer natürlich der "einzig wirksamen" Medizin?
Ich vetraue Personen grundsätzlich nicht  (und schon gar nicht aus einem anonymen Forum), von denen ich rein gar  nichts weiß, außer, dass sie immer wieder augenscheinlich versuchen zu provozieren, wo immer sich in deren  Augen eine Gelegenheit bietet! 
Von einer Nasenlänge voraus, habe ich  bisher noch nichts bemerkt ... aber zum Glück gestehen Sie ein, dass  Sie es nur MEIST sind und nicht immer. Und zum Glück, kennen sie mein  Riechorgan nicht  :Grin: 
*Ein Sympathiepunkt für Pianoman !!!*   

> Eine der wichtigsten ist, Abzocke von Patienten zu verhindern - oder wenigstens etwas schwerer zu machen.

 ...  ja Pianoman, auch von "anerkannten" Mittelchen werden Gehälter  finanziert und das noch nicht mal schlecht und besser geht es den  Patienten damit auch nicht immer, im gerade noch idealen Falle. 
Ich  frage mich nur, warum Sie sich überhaupt Sorgen machen um das Geld  anderer Menschen, wenn diese überzeugt von der alternativen Medizin und  auch noch so unbelehrbar sind und immer wieder hinrennen und Geld  bezahlen, obwohl für Ihrereins doch feststeht, dass es nichts bringt? Am  Geldbeutel sind die meisten Menschen ja doch sehr empfindlich und wenn  sie sogar WIRKSAME MEDIZIN, doch auch von der Allgemeinheit finanziert  bekommen könnten, warum tun die Leute sich den alternativen Weg dann an? 
Und jetzt sagen Sie  bitte nicht, weil alle so krank, verzweifelt und auch noch dumm sind und  somit nicht wissen können, was ihnen gut tut!
An Menschlichkeit und Nächstenliebe kann ich allerdings dabei auch nicht denken!
Ich  denke aber, dass dieses Thema schon in anderen Threads ausführlich  genug diskutiert wurde und keiner erneuten Ausführungen bedarf.  
Zu Vitamin B3:  

> „Aber zuvor sind klinische Studien nötig, um die Wirksamkeit am lebenden  Menschen zu belegen und mögliche Risiken und Nebenwirkungen  aufzudecken“, betonen die Wissenschaftler.

 ... ich wünschte, die Wissenschaftler wären bei Contergan und anderen WIRKSAMEN Medikamenten,  der HPV-Impfung und vielem mehr, auch mal so sorgfältig und ausführlich  vorgegangen. Und ich wünschte ebenfalls, dass die Ärzte auch  sorgfältiger mit ihren Patienten umgehen und die WechselWIRKUNGEN,  gerade bei ihren älteren Patienten, genauer im Auge behalten würden.  Aber hat ein Medikament eine Nebenwirkung, macht das ja auch nix ...  dafür gibt es doch glatt wieder ein anderes usw., usw. ...
Oh ... kostet das auch Geld? Ist aber nicht so schlimm ... ist ja schließlich nicht Herr Meier seins. 
Aber  Herr Meiers erhöhter Cholesterin, hätte vielleicht doch auf Vitamin B3  und Omega 3 angesprochen und dem Herrn Meier würde vielleicht auch noch,  ganz nebenbei, auffallen, dass sich seine depressiven Verstimmungen  verbessern, wegen denen er schon seit Jahren zum Therapeuten rennt. Aber  Therapeuten wollen ja auch wieder leben.
Aber tut mir leid Herr  Meier! Nein ... diesen Weg können wir ihnen nicht angedeihen lassen, weil die  "Wissenschaft" (natürlich nur die Richtige!), erst noch prüfen muß, ob sie davon vielleicht einen Flush  bekommen könnten. 
Ganz ehrlich ... wieviele nachgewiesene Todesfälle gibt es durch B3? Bitte aussagekräftige Studien! 
Ein weiteres Beispiel des Irrsinns: --->  Vitamin-D-Therapie senkt Schubrate bei MS 
... erklären sie bitte einem MS Patienten, der vielleicht 3 Schübe im Jahr hat, *dieses hier --->* "Klinisch interessant ist die Senkung der jährlichen Schubrate von 0,44  auf 0,26 in der Vitamin-D-Gruppe, in der Kontrollgruppe sank sie von  0,54 auf 0,45."...* und dieses hier --->* "Auch der Anteil von Patienten mit erneuten Schüben war in der  Vitamin-D-Gruppe geringer (16 versus 37 Prozent), und auf der 10 Punkte  umfassenden EDSS-Skala sank der Wert in der Vitamin-D-Gruppe um 0,23, in  der Kontrollgruppe nahm er um 0,37 Punkte zu." ...* das --->*  "Eine Vitamin-D-Therapie scheint auch in hohen Dosierungen sicher zu  sein" .... das ---> "Bis auf eine leichte Kalzium-bedingte  Obstipation gab es in der Therapiegruppe nicht vermehrt unerwünschte  Wirkungen." ... und, last but not least, auch noch *das --->*  Signifikant war jedoch die Reduktion autoreaktiver T-Zellen in der  Therapiegruppe." .......................................... und direkt  im Anschluss vermitteln sie *dieses* ---> "aufgrund der kleinen Patientenzahl jedoch nicht signifikant." ... *und* *--->* "zur Prüfung der klinischen Wirksamkeit bedarf es jedoch noch größerer Studien." 
Ich übersetze kurz die Bedeutung für den Patienten: 
Tut  mir leid Frau XY! Sie bekommen keine Chance, die Anzahl ihrer Schübe  auf vielleicht "nur" 2 im Jahr zu reduzieren und die daraus  resultierenden Schäden zu mildern, mit dem sicheren und einfach zu  handhabenden Vitamin D. 
Wir wissen nämlich nicht genau, ob wir  unseren Augen trauen können, oder ob in dieser Studie nicht doch eher  Herr Zufall am Werk war ... oder gar ein Voodoozauber? 
Sie müssen  sich schon noch etwas in Geduld üben, vielleicht etwas mehr von der  "wirksamen Medizin" nehmen und noch besser lernen mit der Situation und  den Nebenwirkungen dieser "wirksamen Medizin" umzugehen. (nebenbei ...  auch Nebenwirkungen, sind Wirkungen!)
Den Rolli bekommen sie, bei  Bedarf, demnächst selbstverständlich (oder auch mit etwas K(r)ampf), von  der Krankenkasse bezahlt. Es wird sich, aller Voraussicht nach, "nur"  noch um einige Jahre handeln, bis sich eine neue Forschergruppe einmal  wieder zusammensetzt und sich an das Vitamin D traut. Sie wissen ja ...  die Finanzen! 
Je nachdem, wie gut die Augen dieser Forscher aber  wieder sind, könnte es durchaus passieren, dass sich eine ganz andere  ("bösere") Wahrheit herausstellt und die könnte dann aber sowas von  signifikant dramatisch sein, da wäre eine Wirkung durch Herrn Zufall in  dieser aktuellen Studie, noch harmlos. Das wird man dann aber später  sehen. 
Diese paar Jahre können sie doch noch ruhig abwarten, Frau  XY, oder? Denken sie auch an ihre Geldbörse ... Krankheit wird auch  schließlich dann noch teuer genug, wenn man sich nicht an die  alternative Medizin wendet ... diese ca. 15 Euro im Monat, können sie  sich also solange noch sparen und wenn es dann irgendwann genug Studien  gibt, die mit dieser hier konform gehen und allgemein anerkannt werden  muß, dass VitD bei MS eben doch hilft, dann bezahlt es  selbstverständlich die Krankenkasse! Sehen sie? Dann haben sie Geld  gespart! Sie sitzen in der Zwischenzeit dann zwar evtl. im Rollstuhl,  das Gucken ist auch auf ein Minimum geschrumpft, aber ab da können sie  ja wieder hoffen, dass sie zu den auserkorenen gehören, bei denen es  auch noch super anschlägt. 
 ... und die "Medizin der nachgewiesenen  Wirksamkeit", kann sich auf die Schulter klopfen. Hat sie doch alles zum  Wohle des Patienten getan!?  
Wie wird sich wohl der logisch  denkende Mensch, der sein Leben liebt, aufgrund dieser Tatsachen  entscheiden? Würden Sie Ihrer Überzeugung tatsächlich treu bleiben in so  einer Situation, lieber Pianoman?  
Zum Nachtrag vom Nachtrag  werde ich mich auch noch äußern. Leider fehlt mir in diesem Moment  jedoch die Zeit dafür. Auch ich will leben und muß mal eben noch fix  jemandem das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen, damit ich noch mehr Geld in  meine weitere _"_Ausbildung_"_ (natürlich in Anführungsstrichen!)  investieren kann ....  :glasses01:

----------


## anker

Bravo!!! Sehr schöner und, für mich, aufschlussreicher Dialog! Danke JUSCHKA!!! Und ok, dank auch an Pianoman  :Smiley:

----------


## JUSCHKA

........

----------


## JUSCHKA

Dafür nicht Anker  :Smiley:  
Es freut mich, wenn jemand aus dem Geschriebenen Schlüsse ziehen kann, das sollte der Sinn und Zweck hier sein, auch, wenn mir dieses dauernde "Dreckwäschegewasche"  langsam etwas gegen den Strich geht. 
 @_Pianoman_ 
Wollen wir jetzt wirklich anfangen zu diskutieren, wer, wo, wie und wann in welchen Vereinigungen Mitglied ist? 
Und kann man daraus dann wirklich immer Ableiten, welche Qualität die Arbeit des Einzelnen hat und die fachliche Kompetenz ist?
Wollen wir jetzt auch noch eine Diskussion über Lobbyismus vom Zaun brechen?   
Also gut ... weil es anscheinend gewünscht ist: 
Cui bono? 
---> Ständige Impfkommission - Fragwürdige Runderneuerung - Wissen - sueddeutsche.de
---> Medizinskandal: Mittel sucht Zweck - News - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
---> Forschung: Wie die Pharmaindustrie Ärzte in die Irre führt - Nachrichten Gesundheit - DIE WELT 
Zum Thema Abzocke:
---> Igel-Behandlung: Ärzte zocken ab, gefördert vom Staat | Wirtschaft*- Frankfurter Rundschau 
Und das nenne ich doch auch mal profitable Zusammenarbeit:
---> Vertragsärzte dürfen Geschenke von Pharmafirmen annehmen | Urteil des BGH  
Und weil sie ja ein Fan vom Arznei-Telegramm sind, folgendes:
---> Antidepressiva: Lebensgefährliche Plazebos? 
Dazu  die Frage, wie gefährlich und wirksam kann ein Therapieversuch aus dem  Bereich der orthomolekularen Medizin bei psychischen  Erkrankungen/Beschwerden sein?
---> Dietary intake of zinc was inversely ass... [Biol Trace Elem Res. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
---> Association Between Low Serum 25-Hydroxyvitamin D and Depression in a Large Sample of Healthy Adults: The Cooper Center Longitudinal Study 
Nächstes Beispiel:
--->  Gefährliche Wechselwirkungen: Zehntausende sterben pro Jahr an Medikamenten - Medikamente - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten 
Dazu die Wiederholung der schon oben aufgeführten Frage: 
Wie  gefährlich und wirksam kann ein Therapieversuch aus dem Bereich der  orthomolekularen Medizin sein ... in diesem Falle bei den im Artikel  genannten Problemen?
---> Does nicotinic acid (niacin) lower blood pr... [Int J Clin Pract. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI
--->  Usefulness of coenzyme Q10 in clinical cardi... [Mol Aspects Med. 1994] - PubMed - NCBI
---> Niacin therapy in atherosclerosis. [Curr Opin Lipidol. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI
---> Omega-3 dietary supplements and the risk of car... [Clin Cardiol. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI  
Fazit: *Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen!* 
Aber  ich muß mich bei Ihnen tatsächlich bedanken ... ich habe mich gerade  herzlich amüsiert, über die Seite mit dem goldenen Brett vorm Kopf  :Grin: 
Also  entweder, sie sind selbst der Verfassser dieser Seiten, oder Sie haben  ein fotografisches Gedächnis. Jetzt weiß ich endlich, woher Sie Ihre  Wortwahl haben und vielen Dank für den Einblick in Ihre Datenbank, aus  der Sie Ihr Wissen beziehen.
Ich würde Ihnen gerne einen  Vorschlag unterbreiten, um Ihre zukünftige Arbeit in diesem Forum etwas  zu erleichtern (Zeitersparnis!). Posten Sie doch einfach unter  jedem Beitrag und jedem Thread, wo das Wort "Alternativ" vorkommt,  einfach den Link zu dieser Seite. Dann müssten Sie sich nicht ständig  wiederholen.  
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, was das nun wieder mit dem Link zu tun hat, den ich von Dr. Kuklinski geschickt habe.
Könnten  sie die Unwissenschaftlichkeit und Unrichtigkeit, der kritischen  Ausführungen von Dr. Kuklinski, bitte näher erläutern? Können Sie mir  die genauen Fehler dieser Aussagen nennen? 
Noch einmal der Link  dazu, mit der Bitte, um Richtigstellung der dort angeführten (angeblich  falschen) Aussagen  --->  http://www.dr-kuklinski.info/publika...aehrstoffe.pdf  
Um es nicht in Vergessenheit geraten zu lassen ...
Wenn  ich in diesem Thread von alternativer Medizin schrieb, ging es mir  ausschließlich um die orthomolekulare Medizin. Diese hat mit  Homöopathie, Hexenzauber usw. nichts gemein und was orthomolekulare  Medizin mit Esoterik zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir ebenfalls nicht. 
Von nachgewiesener Wirkungslosigkeit, kann hierbei keine Rede sein (siehe die oben angeführten Links). 
Oder wollen Sie mir sagen, Pianoman, dass Vitamine, Mineralien und Spurenelemente keinerlei Wirkung im Körper haben?
Ich  frage mich dann, warum unsere Nahrungsmittel in großem Umfang jodiert  werden und warum Schwangeren empfohlen wird, Folsäure zu sich zu nehmen  ... alles schulmedizinisch abgesegnet! 
(Entschuldigen Sie bitte,  wenn ich das Wort "Schulmedizin" wieder in den Mund nehme. Ich denke, so  langsam sollte jeder jetzt hier wissen, wie das Wort zu deuten ist,  bzw. was Sie persönlich darunter verstehen!) 
Wobei beim Thema Jod, weitere Geister auf den Plan gerufen werden. 
Die  Wirksamkeit von Jod, wird allgemein in der Schulmedizin anerkannt. Nun  ist aber die Frage, wieweit die Zwangsjodierung mit dem rasanten Anstieg  von autoimmunbedingten Schilddrüsenerkrankungen im Zusammenhang steht.  Hat die Schulmedizin aber erstmal was anerkannt (laut Ihren Ausführungen  muß man ja fast schon sagen "an sich gerissen" hat), scheint aber auch  hier weiteres Hinterfragen bei aufkommenden Problemen, nicht an der  Tagesordnung zu stehen. 
Das sind die Geister, die man rief. Und warum?  
Ein kleiner Einblick: ... zu beachten sind dabei bitte in erster Linie die Förderer!
---> Jodmangel.de - Jod - damit die Schilddrse gesund bleibt 
Erkennen  Sie die Strukturen, die einem überall und immer wieder über den Weg  laufen? Das ist nicht nur eine Tatsache in alternativen Kreisen, sondern  eine Allgemeine!
Wenn wir uns nun aber auf diesem Niveau weiter  unterhalten, dann werden wir bis an unser Lebensende noch hier sitzen  und diskutieren, weil das Tasachen sind, die auch wir nicht abschaffen  oder ändern können. Ich glaube, das möchten wir beide nicht. 
Da  sie mir ja vorgeschlagen haben, einfach darauf zu vertrauen, dass sie den  "Alternativheilern" (im speziellen Falle aber bitte nur bezogen auf das  Thema orthomolekularer Medizin!), meist eine Nasenlänge voraus sind,  möchte ich auch um Ihr Vetrauen bitten, wenn ich Ihnen sage, dass auch  in der alternativen Medizin Menschen arbeiten, die einen Verstand und  fachliches Wissen vorzuweisen haben ... und das ausschlaggebendste daran  ... es gibt auch darunter unverbesserliche Individualisten mit  "Helfersyndrom", die NICHT an das Abzocken von Patienten interessiert  sind, sondern an der ehrlichen Hilfestellung für Menschen mit physischen  und/oder psychischen Problemen. Auch darunter gibt es Wissenschaftler,  Mediziner, Therapeuten, Heilpraktiker usw., die ihre Patienten/Klienten  ehrlich aufklären, wo die Möglichkeiten, aber auch die Grenzen liegen.  Und Grenzen gibt es leider noch genug, gerade wenn es um die Heilung von  Krankheiten geht... und das sowohl auf dem Gebiet der alternativen  Medizin, als auch auch in der Schulmedizin!  
Abschließend noch etwas Allgemeines und Grundsätzliches zur orthomolekularen Medizin: 
Wer  gesundheitliche Probleme hat und sich für Alternativen aus diesem  Bereich interessiert, sollte zu einem, auf diesem Gebiet erfahrenen,  Arzt/ Heilpraktiker seines Vertrauens gehen und sich beraten lassen!
Dieser  wird, aufgrund der bestehenden Beschwerden, die nötigen Untersuchungen  durchführen und dann entscheiden, welche Möglichkeiten in Betracht zu  ziehen sind.
Die gilt auch auf dem Gebiet der Prävention! 
Auch wenn die orthomolekulare Welt eine Faszinierende ist, die Möglichkeiten bietet gesund zu bleiben oder auch gesund zu werden und Beschwerden zu lindern: *Ich rufe NICHT dazu auf, unkontrolliert hohe Dosen von Vitaminen und Co zu supplementieren!* 
Und, lieber Pianoman, seien sie gewiss ... ich verdiene an keinem einzigen Vitaminchen auch nur einen Cent!
Ich bin immer noch der Ansicht, dass man seine Gesundheit, in erster Linie, durch gesunde Nahrung und Lebensweise erhalten sollte und ich bedauere es sehr, dass in dieser Hinsicht viel zu wenig gelernt und auch gelehrt wird ... das fängt in den Grundschulen an und hört in den Hochschulen (auch in den medizinischen!) auf ...
Viele Probleme hätte wir dann nicht, oder zumindest nicht in diesem Umfang. Denn ... * 
                                                                      ...  Man ist, was man isst!* *...*   :m_yes:

----------


## JUSCHKA

Noch etwas Interessantes zum ursprünglichen Thema Parkinson ... 
---> The Beneficial Role of Thiamine in Parkinson

----------


## Pianoman

Hey, anker, nur für Sie lege ich noch bisschen nach.

----------


## Pianoman

Im Bullshit-Bingo sind Sie ein echter Profi, JUSCHKA. Sie trainieren bestimmt schon länger, was?  
Fürs Publikum:   

> Ausgerechnet Sie schreiben, dass ich "einfach" vetrauen soll,...
> Ich vetraue Personen grundsätzlich nicht (und schon gar nicht aus einem anonymen Forum), von denen ich rein gar nichts weiß,

 Sie haben da etwas falsch verstanden. Sie sollen nicht mir vertrauen, sondern nur darauf vertrauen, dass ich Alternativheilern eine Nasenlänge voraus bin. Was nichts anders heißt, dass ich den Schrott, der in der Branche als Sensation verkauft wird, üblicherweise schon in seiner schrottigen Form auf dem Tisch hatte, bevor dieser per copy and paste seine Runde durch einschlägige Foren macht. 
Jetzt verstanden?    

> . ja Pianoman, auch von "anerkannten" Mittelchen werden Gehälter finanziert und das noch nicht mal schlecht....

 Was durchaus in Ordnung ist.    

> ...und besser geht es den Patienten damit auch nicht immer, im gerade noch idealen Falle

 Nachtigall, ick hör dir trapsen! Jetzt geht`s erst einmal der Pharmabranche an den Kragen, aber da kommt bestimmt noch mehr...    

> Ich frage mich nur, warum Sie sich überhaupt Sorgen machen um das Geld anderer Menschen, wenn diese überzeugt von der alternativen Medizin und auch noch so unbelehrbar sind und immer wieder hinrennen und Geld bezahlen, obwohl für Ihrereins doch feststeht, dass es nichts bringt?

 Haben wir skeptischen Wissenschaftler uns auch ´ne lange Zeit gefragt. 
Mittlerweile wissen wir die Antworten, von denen ich einige schon weiter oben hingeschrieben hatte. 
Ich zitiere mich mal:    

> Angeblich wirkende Quacksalberverfahren basieren weitestgehend auf folgenden Phänomenen: 
> - Auf psychosozialen Prozessen, die bei Patienten zeitlich begrenzte Befindlichkeitsverbesserungen auslösen, jedoch zu keiner Verbesserung der tatsächlichen Erkrankungparameter führen. 
> - Auf Selbstheilungsmechanismen, die automatisiert im Organismus ablaufen, und sich jeder bewussten Steuerung entziehen, z.B. Wundheilung . 
> - Auf episoden- bzw. schubhaften Krankheitsverläufen, bei denen das Abklingen des Schubs als Ergebnis der Intervention gewertet wird. 
> Die mieseste Strategie ist aber: 
> - Die Heilungen im Grunde nicht vorhandener Erkrankungen, die dem Patienten mittels "eindrucksvoller" aber medizinisch untauglicher Methoden angedichtet werden, z.B. Allergiediagnosen mit IgG-Immuntests.

 Dazu kommt noch, dass bei den Säuen, die durch das alternativheilerische Dorf getrieben werden, immer RushHour ist. Das Schlimme ist nämlich, dass hinter jeder zur Schrott-Therapie degenerierten Weltrettungsformel schon der nächste selbsternannte Heiler mit Jodeldiplom steht, der Besatzung dieses Planeten den Segen seiner nebenwirkungsfreien Universallösung für alle erdenklichen Zimperlein anzudrehen.  
Erinnern Sie sich noch, JUSCHKA? Ist noch gar nicht solange her - ein paar Schwachköpfe machen´s heute noch:  
- Silberlösungen als Antibiotikaersatz:  Zwar weiterhin krank, dafür blau wie ein Schlumpf!“
- MMS saufen: Mit Chlorgasrülpser gegen Malaria
- Ölziehen: Rituelles Mazola-Gurgeln gegen Staphylococcen
- Guaifenesin-Protocol:  Hustensaft gegen Fibromyalgie
- Hulda´s Blutzapper: Mit Millivolt gegen Mini-Monster   
- Beschüssler: Hausstaubverunreinigter Milchzucker gegen Alles  
Und bei Psychologens schaut auch nicht besser aus... 
- Janovs Urschrei-Therapie: Schreikrampf gegen Kleinkind-Frust
- Holotropes Atmen: Hektisches Hecheln gegen das Geburtstrauma
- Hellingers Familienstellen: Erniedrigung als Heilkonzept 
- Orgontherapie: Panzerbrechen in Holzkisten mit Antenne 
Alle diese Therapien sind erledigt, befinden sich wieder unter dem Stein, unter dem man sie hervorgekramt hat. Und weitere Beispiele gibt´s ohne Ende.  
Ich fasse das mal kurz zusammen:  
Die Nachfrage alternativheilerischer Verfahren ist ein Ergebnis von Manipulation und Suggestion der Hilfesuchenden, simplen Denkfehlern und falsch interpretierten biologischen Phänomenen. Punkt.   

> ... ich wünschte, die Wissenschaftler wären bei Contergan und anderen WIRKSAMEN Medikamenten, der HPV-Impfung und vielem mehr, auch mal so sorgfältig und ausführlich vorgegangen.

 ... ich wusste, dass da noch mehr kommt - auch wenn das Ganze an dieser Stelle makaber wird und dämliche Demagogie ist. Aber den Satz, den merken wir uns.  
Als Contergan auf den Markt kam, waren die Testverfahren für Arzneimittel lange nicht so diffizil, wie sie heute sind., was u.a. heißt, dass Medikamente an bestimmten Patientengruppen z.B. Schwangeren  - nicht zuletzt aus ethischen Gründen - nicht getestet wurden. 
Weiterhin existierten keine Erfassungssysteme für angeborene Anomalien- nach den Erfahrungen der Nazi-Diktatur durchaus verständlich - so dass ein Zusammenhang zwischen der Einnahme des Medikaments und den Fehlbildungen erst viel zu spät deutlich wurde.  
 Der Contergan-Skandal führte weltweit zu erheblich höheren Anforderungen in Sachen Medikamentensicherheit, von der - und das ist von besonderer Ironie - beispielweise in Deutschland die „Arzneien“ der alternativen Therapieverfahren Homöopathie, anthroposophische Medizin und die Phytotherapie ausgenommen sind.
 Heißt also: keine Wirksamkeitsnachweise, keine Risikobewertung. 
Interessant ist übrigens, dass Thalidomid heute erfolgreich bei der Behandlung des multiplen Myeloms wieder eingesetzt wird.    
Was aber die HPV-Impfung angeht, so zumindest mir nicht klar, was Sie meinen. Und worauf Sie sonst noch so hinweisen, bleibt leider auch Ihr Geheimnis; deshalb weiter im Elend.  
Widmen wir uns dem multimorbiden Herrn Meier, des Leiden mit ein bisschen Nicotinsäure (Vitamin B3) alle behandelbar wären. Wären da nicht diese zynischen Ärzte...    

> Aber tut mir leid Herr Meier! Nein ... diesen Weg können wir ihnen nicht angedeihen lassen, weil die "Wissenschaft" (natürlich nur die Richtige!), erst noch prüfen muß, ob sie davon vielleicht einen Flush bekommen könnten.

 ...oder, wie in diesem Fall, das bornierte National Institut of Health (NIH) *klick* der USA. Das hat nämlich im vergangenen Jahr eine Langzeitstudie mit *Niaspan* vorzeitig abgebrochen - wegen Wirkungslosigkeit  *klick*.  
Und wollen uns diese Sätze sagen?  
Naja: *Niaspan* aus dem Hause Abott ist *Nikotinsäure*, also *Vitamin B3* - und wird schon seit einiger Zeit als Lipidsenker (Zulassung  EU 2003) eingesetzt, wobei sich recht schnell zeigte, dass mit den  Nebenwirkung anderer Lipidsenker, u.a. Myopathien, wohl auch beim Vitamin zu rechnen ist *klick* . 
Dass bei dem Studienabbruch wohl eine richtig große Portion Wunschdenken über den Jordan gegangen ist, zeigt der Inhalt eines von der medizinischen Datenbank *medknowledge* veröffentlichten Medline-Abstracts *klick*.  
Wikipedia vermeldet kurz und schmerzhaft:    

> Abbott stellt die Produktion des Produktes Niaspan (Nicotinsäure-Retardtabletten) ein. Einige Dosierungen sind schon abverkauft, andere noch verfügbar (Stand 29. Juni 2011). Die National Institutes of Health (NIH) stoppten Ende Mai 2011 eine groß angelegte Niaspan-Studie mit über 3400 Patienten, die parallel zu dem Statin Simvastatin Niaspan erhielten. Niaspan konnte die Rate an Herzanfällen nicht senken. Dagegen stieg die Anzahl an Schlaganfällen bei den Patienten, die zusätzlich Niaspan erhielten, leicht an.

 Möglicherweise hat der Herr Meier mit seinen zynischen Ärzten richtig Glück gehabt, nicht wahr?   
 Kommen wir dann mal fix zu der fiktiven MS-Patientin:  
Sie zitieren, bevor Sie sich die bewusst auf Zynismus getrimmte Patientenansprache aus der Tatstatur gequält haben,  eine kanadische Studie, deren Übersetzung Sie aus dem Ärzteblatt kopiert haben.  
(Anmerkung: Wenn Sie schon nicht verlinken, wäre es ganz nett, wenn Sie Quellen nennen würden. Das ist ein Akt der Höflichkeit sowohl gegenüber den Autoren als auch dem Leser, der die Studie möglicherweise gerne selbst begutachten würde.)  
Im Original der Studie ist zu lesen:    

> *Conclusions:* High-dose vitamin D (∼10,000 IU/day) in multiple sclerosis is safe, with evidence of immunomodulatory effects. *Classification of evidence:* This trial provides Class II evidence that high-dose vitamin D use for 52 weeks in patients with multiple sclerosis does not significantly increase serum calcium levels when compared to patients not on high-dose supplementation. The trial, however, lacked statistical precision and the design requirements to adequately assess changes in clinical disease measures (relapses and Expanded Disability Status Scale scores), providing only Class level IV evidence for these outcomes.

 Sinngemäße Übersetzung:    

> Diese Studie der Klasse II liefert den Beweis dafür, dass hoch dosiertes Vitamin D bei einer Anwendung von 52 Wochen Dauer, bei Patienten mit Multipler Sklerose den Serumcalciumspiegel nicht wesentlich erhöht, verglichen mit solchen Patienten, die keine Hochdosis-Supplementierung erhielten.  
> Der Studie fehlte jedoch statistische Genauigkeit und sie erfüllt nicht die notwendigen Anforderungen, um angemessen zu beurteilen, ob sich Veränderungen in der klinischen Erkrankung ergeben haben. Bezüglich solcher Ergebnisse befinden sich die Evidenzen lediglich auf Klasse IV Niveau.

 Heißt also: Ziel der mit gerade einmal 50 Teilnehmern winzigen Studie war es einzig und allein, zu zeigen, dass nach therapeutischen Bedürfnissen hochdosierte Vitamin D-Gaben z.B. keine ggf. lebensbedrohliche Hyperkalzämie verursachen. Wenn dem nämlich so wäre, bräuchte man sich keine weiter Gedanken über einen therapeutischen Einsatz zu machen. 
Keineswegs lässt sich aus der kanadischen Studie eine Feststellung zur therapeutischen Wirksamkeit tätigen, was die Veranstalter ja nun ausdrücklich feststellen. 
Für Sie, JUSCHKA, ist aber alles klar. Das Zeug wirkt. Da können die statistischen Fehler noch so offensichtlich sein; z. B. die unterschiedliche Schubhäufigkeit zwischen den beiden Gruppen, die darauf hindeutet, dass die Verum- und die Placebo-Gruppe nicht gleichmäßig besetzt waren. Scheißegal, rein damit.   
Aber, sagen Sie mal, hatten Sie nicht ein paar Zeilen davor die Nachlässigkeit der Wissenschaft  im Umgang mit Medikamenten bejammert? Haben Sie, den Satz haben wir uns doch gemerkt! Insoweit erstaunt Ihr lauthalses Getröte schon etwas. Auch etwas mehr. Eigentlich ist es peinlich. Mir jedenfalls wäre es das.     
Wissen Sie was, JUSCHKA, ich erspare mir, Ihre Polemik weiter auseinander zu pflücken, Sie sind mit zu sehr abgezockter Marktschreier, bei der Art, wie Sie mit billiger Demagogie auf der Tastastur des Volkszorns spielen. 
Aber Ihre schmierenkomödiantischen Empörungen überzeugen nicht wirklich, denn sie halten allenfalls eine oberflächliche Begutachtung aus -  sobald in die Tiefe geprüft wird, erscheint das gewohnte Bild der Alternativmedizin - Cherrypicking und Tunnelblick. 
Bis jetzt, und das stelle ich einfach mal fest, konnten Sie nicht einen einzigen überzeugenden Beleg dafür liefern, dass Nahrungsergänzungsmittel umfänglich potente Arzneimittel sind.  
Nur ganz am Rande: Ihrer Frau XY, der sollten Sie, so oft es geht, ein paar Minuten Aufenthalt an der Sonne verschaffen. Man sagt, *es würde helfen*.

----------


## JUSCHKA

Ihr letzter Beitrag steht für sich und zeigt deutlich Ihre "Kompetenz".     

> Sie haben da etwas falsch verstanden. Sie sollen nicht mir vertrauen, sondern nur darauf vertrauen, dass ich Alternativheilern eine Nasenlänge voraus bin. Was nichts anders heißt, dass ich den Schrott, der in der Branche als Sensation verkauft wird, üblicherweise schon in seiner schrottigen Form auf dem Tisch hatte, bevor dieser per copy and paste seine Runde durch einschlägige Foren macht.  
>       Jetzt verstanden?

  
      Da ich keinen Blick auf Ihren Tisch werfen kann und nicht weiß, welcher Schrott sich üblicherweise darauf befindet, kann ich Ihrer Aussage leider weiterhin kein Vetrauen entgegenbringen.  
    Meine Frage war:   
" Ich frage mich nur, warum Sie sich überhaupt Sorgen machen um das Geld anderer Menschen ... "  
Ihre Antwort darauf:    

> Haben wir skeptischen Wissenschaftler uns auch ´ne lange Zeit gefragt. 
>     Mittlerweile wissen wir die Antworten, von denen ich einige schon weiter oben hingeschrieben hatte.  
>       Ich zitiere mich mal:  
>       Dazu kommt noch, dass bei den Säuen, die durch das alternativheilerische Dorf getrieben werden, immer RushHour ist. Das Schlimme ist nämlich, dass hinter jeder zur Schrott-Therapie degenerierten Weltrettungsformel schon der nächste selbsternannte Heiler mit Jodeldiplom steht, der Besatzung dieses Planeten den Segen seiner nebenwirkungsfreien Universallösung für alle erdenklichen Zimperlein anzudrehen.  
>       Erinnern Sie sich noch, JUSCHKA? Ist noch gar nicht solange her - ein paar Schwachköpfe machen´s heute noch:  
>       - Silberlösungen als Antibiotikaersatz: Zwar weiterhin krank, dafür blau wie ein Schlumpf!“ 
>     - MMS saufen: Mit Chlorgasrülpser gegen Malaria 
>     - Ölziehen: Rituelles Mazola-Gurgeln gegen Staphylococcen 
>     - Guaifenesin-Protocol: Hustensaft gegen Fibromyalgie 
> ...

  
  ... es wirft sich mir nun eine weitere Frage auf. Was hat dies alles mit meiner ursprünglichen Frage zu tun?
  Und warum werfen sie dauernd alles in einen Topf? Ich dachte, dass ich deutlich genug zum Ausdruck brachte, dass es um orthomolekulare Medizin geht.
Ich wüßte im Übrigen nicht, warum ich  mich an derartige Therapieversuche erinnern sollte, zumal ich sie nie  angewendet habe und mich auch nicht damit befasst habe.  
  Aha ... sie sind also ein skeptischer Wissenschaftler. Die Wissenschaftler, die ich bisher jedoch kennengelernt habe, wußten sich auszudrücken ... nicht herablassend und beleidigend:    

> Im Bullshit-Bingo sind Sie ein echter Profi, JUSCHKA. Sie trainieren bestimmt schon länger, was?

   

> Sie sind mit zu sehr abgezockter Marktschreier, bei der Art, wie Sie mit billiger Demagogie auf der Tastastur des Volkszorns spielen.
>   Aber Ihre schmierenkomödiantischen Empörungen überzeugen nicht wirklich ...

   

> Insoweit erstaunt Ihr lauthalses Getröte schon etwas. Auch etwas mehr. Eigentlich ist es peinlich. Mir jedenfalls wäre es das.

   Was nun peinlich ist, darf jeder an dieser Stelle für sich selbst entscheiden.   

> Sie zitieren, bevor Sie sich die bewusst auf Zynismus getrimmte  Patientenansprache aus der Tatstatur gequält haben,  eine kanadische  Studie, deren Übersetzung Sie aus dem Ärzteblatt kopiert haben.  
> (Anmerkung: Wenn Sie schon nicht verlinken, wäre es ganz nett, wenn Sie  Quellen nennen würden. Das ist ein Akt der Höflichkeit sowohl gegenüber  den Autoren als auch dem Leser, der die Studie möglicherweise gerne  selbst begutachten würde.)

  
Anmerkung von mir: 
  Wenn Sie genau hingesehen hätten, hätten Sie den dazugehörige Link (zur Ärzte Zeitung), genau über den von mir daraus zitierten Textausschnitten gefunden, aus dem wiederum hervorging, wo die Ursprungsseite zu finden ist ... lesen und hinsehen ist aber auch eine Kunst für sich. 
Da Sie selbst nicht immer zu Originalseiten verlinken, war ich vermutlich in der irrigen Annahme, dass ein Link zur Ärzte Zeitung ausreichend wäre. 
Über "Höflichkeit", kann nur der überzeugend belehren, dem diese Eigenschaft selbst inne wohnt!  
      Welchen Haken gibt es hier? 
  ---> Vitamin D status predicts new brain magnetic reso... [Ann Neurol. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI    

> Für Sie, JUSCHKA, ist aber alles klar. Das Zeug wirkt.

 
  Ausnahmsweise gebe ich Ihnen mit dieser Aussage recht! 
Begründung: 
Ich  kenne nicht nur die Studien, sondern habe auch noch praktische  Erfahrungen über die Wirksamkeit, welche Ihnen vermutlich  bedauerlicherweise fehlen.    

> Aber Ihre schmierenkomödiantischen Empörungen überzeugen nicht wirklich, denn sie halten allenfalls eine oberflächliche Begutachtung aus - sobald in die Tiefe geprüft wird, erscheint das gewohnte Bild der Alternativmedizin - Cherrypicking und Tunnelblick.  
>         Bis jetzt, und das stelle ich einfach mal fest, konnten Sie nicht einen einzigen überzeugenden Beleg dafür liefern, dass Nahrungsergänzungsmittel umfänglich potente Arzneimittel sind.

   Erstaunlich, was sie "einfach mal" feststellen ... und das, obwohl Sie vermutlich noch nicht mal alle von mir geposteten Links gelesen haben (und das unterstelle ich Ihnen jetzt "einfach mal") 
  Wen muß ich denn hier überzeugen? Und will ich denn überhaupt hier jemanden überzeugen? 
Ich denke, dass ich genug Belege vorgebracht habe, um sich, zumindest ein kleines Bild, von der orthomolekularen Medizin machen zu können. 
  Werten und eigene Schlüssen ziehen, muß jedoch jeder für sich selbst! ... es ist wie mit allem im Leben. 
  Wenn Sie meinen, dass ich keine Belege für Wundermittel geliefert habe, damit gebe ich Ihnen ein zweites Mal recht.  
---> http://www.mibe.de/web4archiv/object...20.000_i.e.pdf 
Da  sie viel Wert auf Kategorisierung legen, möchte ich Sie bitten, den  Hersteller des oben angeführten Produktes darauf hinzuweisen, dass der  Begriff "Arzneimittel" gegen "Nahrungsergänzungsmittel" in der  Gebrauchsinformation auszutauschen ist, da dies für den Patienten  irreführend ist. ***Zynismusmodus aus*** ... Korrektheit muß aber sein,  gerade wenn es um "Wirksam oder Unwirksam" geht.
Aber wenn man es  jetzt kleinlich betrachtet, ist es ja "nur" die Dosis, die den  Unterschied ausmacht. Nichtsdestotrotz handelt es sich um ein  hochdosiertes Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, um dessen Prinzip es sich in der  orthomolekularen Medizin letztendlich dreht.     

> Nur ganz am Rande: Ihrer Frau XY, der sollten Sie, so oft es geht, ein paar Minuten Aufenthalt an der Sonne verschaffen. Man sagt, es würde helfen.

 Eine meiner Frau XY, hat eine weitere Autoimmunerkrankung, die ihr einen ausreichenden Aufenthalt in der Sonne unmöglich macht. Aber vielen Dank für den sicherlich gut gemeinten Ratschlag.  
Und wenn wir schon bei Vitamin D sind ... *Kleine Anekdoten zur Vitamin D** Versorgung* *in Deutschland allgemein:*
--->  RKI - Gesundheit A-Z - Vitamin-D-Status in der deutschen Wohnbevölkerung 
    ---> https://www.uni-hohenheim.de/uploads...ressemappe.pdf  
Wirkung oder doch wirkungsloser Zauber? 
Die anerkannte  Wissenschaft, dessen Konsens schließlich die Welt bedingungslos anzuerkennen hat,  scheint sich einfach nicht einigen zu können und übersieht in ihren  Ausführungen ebenfalls viele "Kleinigkeiten", indem sie hauptsächlich  von Gesunden ausgehen, die sich ausreichend im Freien aufhalten (der  tatsächliche, morderne Lebensstil, wird dem oft nicht gerecht!) und hat  deshalb ebenfalls erhebliche Denkfehler, die allerdings für viele  Menschen von großer Bedeutung sein können.   *Eine, laut Ihren Ausführungen, bestätigte Unwirksamkeit erklärt nicht das folgende:*
---> Deutsches Ärzteblatt: Vitamin D beeinflusst die geistige Aktivitt
--->  Vitamin-D-Mangel hat weitreichende Folgen
--->  Neuer Beleg: Vitamin D reduziert Sturzrate  *Widersprüche  anerkannter Institutionen, die den kritisch hinterfragenden Menschen  zumindest zum Nachdenken/Zweifeln bringen sollte:* (Fragen zur allgemeinen Versorgung von Vitaminen usw.)
Was war zuerst da ... Mangel oder Krankheit?
---> http://www.dge.de/pdf/presse/2012/DG...fluss-15EF.pdf  *Und dann plötzlich doch wieder anders:*
---> http://www.dge.de/pdf/presse/2012/DG...versorgung.pdf  *Allerdings:* (folgende Auszug sind aus dem letzten Link) *"*Eine exakte Beurteilung des Versorgungszustands einzelner Personen mit  Vitaminen und anderen Nährstoffen ist auf Basis der Referenzwerte nicht  möglich. Hierzu wäre es notwendig, den Bedarf (Nährstoffmenge, die  gebraucht wird, um die Funktionen des Organismus zu gewährleisten)  einzelner Personen zu kennen.*"*   
 ... also nicht möglich, jedoch sehr  interessante Aussage! Welcher Schulmediziner interessiert sich denn auch  noch für den INDIVIDUELLEN Bedarf, selbst wenn gesundheitliche Probleme  bestehen? Und selbst wenn er es gerne würde, woran sollte er sich  halten, wenn eine Beurteilung nicht mal auf Basis der Referenzwerte  möglich ist?  *Dann heißt es:* *"*Bei den Referenzwerten für die Nährstoffzufuhr handelt es sich um  Mengen, die nahezu alle gesunden Personen einer Bevölkerungsgruppe vor  mangelbedingten Gesundheitsschäden schützen, für volle  Leistungsfähigkeit sorgen und eine gewisse Körperreserve schaffen  sollen.*"* 
... also gibt es doch eine Definition  ... ja was denn nun? Möglich oder doch nicht? Und interessant ist, dass  hier nicht nur die Rede von mangelbedingten Gesundheitsschäden ist,  sondern auch noch von voller Leistungsfähigkeit UND gewissen  Körperreserven gesprochen wird! *
Also plötzlich doch möglich:*
"Der Vergleich mit den Referenzwerten kann  jedoch zur Orientierung bei der Beurteilung der Versorgung dienen."  *Dann folgt der Höhepunkt:*
---> DGE-Stellungnahme: Vitaminversorgung in Deutschland | Deutsche Gesellschaft für Ernährung e. V. 
Zitat aus dem oben angeführten Link: *"*Rechnerische „Vitaminunterversorgung“ ist kein  „Vitaminmangel“ 
  Zwischen der Vitaminunterversorgung, dem rechnerischen Nichterreichen  der Referenzwerte und einem Vitaminmangel liegt eine große Spanne. Die  Verwendung des Begriffs „Vitaminmangel“ setzt voraus, dass es infolge  einer chronisch unzureichenden Vitaminversorgung bereits zu klinisch  relevanten, messbaren Störungen bzw. charakteristischen Mangelsymptomen  gekommen ist.*"*   *Heißt:* ... erst  wenn es zu schwerwiegenden Mangelsymptomen kommt, wobei dann  irreversible Schäden durchaus möglich sind! (Vitamin B12 Mangel zB.),  kann man von einem echten Mangel sprechen und sollte gehandelt werden.  Prozesse, die auf dem "Weg zum anerkannten Mangel" im Körper ablaufen,  wo vielleicht noch keine schwerwiegenden Störungen, sondern "nur"  Befindlichkeitsstörungen auftreten, womit schwerwiegende Erkrankungen  oft beginnen, bleiben komplett unberücksichtigt! Ebenso die Aussage von  oben, mit dem individuellen Bedarf der einzelnen Person.   *Meine Feststellungen:*
1.  Soviel Widersprüchlichkeit, lässt mehr Fragen offen, als sie Tatsachen  schafft ... jedoch kann Vitaminen und Co definitiv keine  Wirkungslosigkeit zugesprochen werden. Das sollte mittlerweile jedem  klar sein.  
2. Da in den meisten Studien zum Tragen kommt, dass  es, bei sachgerechter Anwendung, zu keinen größeren Schäden gekommen  ist, muß abgewogen werden, ob man dem Patienten helfen will und einen  Therapieversuch starten möchte (wenn der mündige Patient es ebenfalls  wünscht!), oder ob man noch weitere Jahre warten möchte, bis die  Sachlage "eindeutig" ist. 
Das ist jedoch nach wie vor eine  Entscheidung, die in erster Linie der Patient selber treffen muß (und  sollte es auch bleiben). Ebenso wie jede medizinische Behandlung in der  Entscheidung des Patienten liegt. 
3. Wie bereits kurz erwähnt,  liegen bei Menschen mit chronischen Erkrankungen (gerade auch  Autoimmunerkrankungen), häufig diverse Mängel vor, die mit "anerkannten"  Tests aufgedeckt werden könnten. Jedoch ist die Realität meist so, dass  treuen Anhängern der Schulmedizin, sich dessen nicht bewusst zu sein  scheinen, da kaum solche Tests bei Patienten veranlasst werden. 
Auch das sind Erfahrungswerte, die mir von diesen Patienten zugetragen wurden. 
4. Leider blieben sie mir einige Antworten schuldig ...  
Eigenes Zitat:   

> Könnten  sie die Unwissenschaftlichkeit und Unrichtigkeit, der  kritischen  Ausführungen von Dr. Kuklinski, bitte näher erläutern?  Können Sie mir  die genauen Fehler dieser Aussagen nennen? 
> Noch einmal der Link  dazu, mit der Bitte, um Richtigstellung der dort angeführten (angeblich  falschen) Aussagen  --->  http://www.dr-kuklinski.info/publika...aehrstoffe.pdf

 
Vielen Dank für den kleinen privaten Einblick. 
Sie  sind also ein skeptischer Wissenschaftler, der mit einem Haufen sensationellem Schrott auf  dem Tisch gepeinigt wird. Das klingt für mich etwas frustrierend, was Ihre Reaktionen  hier jedoch gut erklären kann. 
Ich bleibe gespannt, welche Ergebnisse (oder auch Wirrungen und Schrott) die Forschung in den nächsten Jahren vorzubringen hat.
Da ich denke, dass an dieser Stelle und zu diesem Thema  ausreichende Informationen vorgetragen wurden. Aus diesem Grund halte ich eine weitere  Diskussion für absolut unnötig und überlasse Ihnen gerne das  Schlusswort. 
Nachtrag: 
Mir fällt im Übrigen auf, dass Sie fast jeden Beitrag, einige Stunden nach der ersten Veröffentlichung, nochmals verändern. Das könnte die Zusammenhänge etwas undurchsichtig machen und Aussagen verfälschen!

----------


## jobwa

Ohje...ich dachte,das eigentliche Thema (von Katzograph) war "Parkinson...was man selber machen kann".........was soll Eure blöde Streiterei? das hat mit dem Thema NICHTS mehr zu tun. Wer Hilfe zum eigentlichen Thema sucht,ist mit Euren "Fachbeiträgen" und "Unsinn-beiträgen" einfach nur überfordert und genervt. Streitet doch an anderer Stelle weiter! Oder lasst es!!.Blockiert nicht konkrete Hilfethemen! 
Dem Beitrag von Katzograph kann ich mich nur anschließen....leider wird das noch viel zu wenig in die laufenden Therapien integriert,bzw.als Ergänzung angeraten. Da gibt es noch Handlungsbedarf. 
Allen Parkinson-Betroffenen: viel Kraft und Durchhaltevermögen!  
Liebe Grüße 
jobwa

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Jobwa, 
Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen. Wär ich hier Admin oder Moderator. Ich würde jetzt mal "Stopp" sagen. Aber hier ist ja ein solcher am Werk.  Das ufert nun wirklich sehr ins Persönliche und Beleidigende aus. Das vergiftet hier die Luft und muss nun wirklich nicht sein. Irgendwann wird es dem Leser auch st...langweilig dabei. Sicher seid Ihr beide, Pianoman und Juschka in Euren Kreisen (und sogar hier) schon längt genug profiliert. Hier müsst Ihr jetzt nicht so darum kämpfen, und schon gar nicht die Contenance verlieren.
Also, redet jetzt wieder mal von was anderem.
Und wenn jetzt einer mit dem beliebten Schimpfwort "harmoniesüchtig" kommt, dann frage ich: Was ist an dem Wunsch nach Harmonie und höflichem Umgang so schrecklich falsch?
Allen einen wunderschönen Tag und herzliche Grüße
vom alten Ruhebärbele
(der eine gute Streitkultur nicht unbekannt ist)

----------


## JUSCHKA

Ich gebe euch damit vollkommen recht Jobwa und Ruhebärbele! 
Es war auch nicht mein Anliegen, als ich meinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread schrieb, eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu starten. Darum habe ich meinen ersten Beitrag schon extra kurz gefasst und nur den Rat gegeben, sich zu informieren.
Leider  ist es aber in diesem Forum so, dass wenn ein Tip kommt, der nicht  ebenso von jedem Arzt um die Ecke stammen könnte, alles versucht wird  niederzuwalzen. Und das mit einem Ton, der mir in diesem Forum schon  lange sehr negativ aufgefallen ist. Aber es scheint, dass das Interesse  einiger User, genau darin liegt.
Dann kann doch aber das Thema "Alternativ", hier ebenso gut gestrichen werden. 
Ich  bin zwar schon etwas länger hier angemeldet, habe mich aber, aus genau  diesem Grund, bisher stark zurückgehalten und werde es auch in Zukunft  vermutlich wieder tun. 
Ich finde es wirklich sehr schade um dieses Forum ... war doch die Grundidee ursprünglich eine ganz Gute ...

----------


## Ruhebärbele

........... und herzlichste Grüße zurück.,
Bis irgendwann "in diesem Theater" (falls das noch bekannt ist).
Herzlichst Ruhebärbele

----------

